# replace filter's cord



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

my bunnies killed the filter's cord, where should I go to get it replace?
prefer close to Richmond
and around how much will it be?

thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If its like most filters out there I've seen, the cord is typically permanently attached to the housing so you'll probably have to DIY. That would involve disassembling the housing to get at the wiring connection and replacing it with a new piece of wire and pluf that you buy at home depot. That would be the proper way. Might not be the easiest thing if the filter doesn't come apart buy just removing screws. Taking the housing apart is probably the hardest part. Once you get it apart, the rest is pretty easy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can also cut the cord where it chewed and put a plug to that. You just end up with a short cord. I usually plug it to a power bar inside my cabinet any way. The long cord create a big mess.

Mmmm. May be I should cut them all short 

If you want to drive here :lol: I can fix it for you, it's a 10 minute job unless your smart rabbit chewed it right to the motor housing.


----------

